# Weber River below Weber Canyon



## btsmith (Sep 12, 2010)

I have been fishing the Weber River below the mouth of the canyon recently. I have only been able to catch one trout. I've caught a whole mess of whitefish though. I am pretty new to fly fishing but thought I was fishing things right. I was using sow bugs and copper johns. Are there other flys that might be better for trout on this this stretch of river?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

try hair's ears


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

+1 YES , I like a goldbead head Hares ear with gold ribbing, it,s like throwing candy to kids.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

oh yea, dont forget to try the rubber legged version also!


----------



## btsmith (Sep 12, 2010)

Is there a certain size I should try? Small like 18-20 or a little bigger?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

down below the canyon heading towards riverdale area 16 to 18 should be ok. the higher up you go the smaller you guy. between echo and rockport i sometimes use a 22-24


----------



## btsmith (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. I'll let you know how it goes after my next trip out!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey! btsmith have you gotten your line wet yet on the Weeb??


----------

